# Algarve Tornado: Is everybody safe



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Is everybody in Silves/Lagoa/Carvoeiro safe and well after today's disasterous Tornado?

The photos online look bad

TSF.PT


Algarve Resident: Tornado hit's ALgarve


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

We have a house in Cvo and were down there for a wild girls' weekend. No kids, no husbands, plenty of good food and wine and it turns out...a tornado! Yes, our house got hit but we were lucky compared to our neighbors. We lost 5 trees, fencing and the accompanying wall, 3 windows and plenty of roof tiles, plus gouges in our rendering. I am thankful we were not at home...we were watching the sea at Rei dos Praias restaurant, commenting on how wild it was. We never dreamed that a tornado had spawned.

Quite the 'exciting' time. 

I have to say that the PT police/bpmbeiros/camara response was phenomenal. Within hours, trees had been cleared out of our neighborhood and they will be sending crews to clean up our trees, after we get them into the streets. Hopefully, the insurance companies will be as phenomenal.


----------

